# Tried it again. Grantsville



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ran out to Grantsville today,got there 10:30 and nobody there! Started with fly and sinking bubble while the wife bait fished.She had a lot of bites,but no hookup.I lost 2 before bringing this rainbow in.Was all for the day, but its big enough to feed the 2 of us tonight.Took a couple of picts to show how low it is.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice fat 'bow. Like to go try for some of them brownies. Those crawdad eating trout are good tasting out of there though!


----------

